# New Find * 1934 Royal Flyer Deluxe Motobike*



## Wayne Adam (Nov 14, 2013)

I just picked up this beauty today. I drove 4 hours round trip down to the Bucks County, PA area for it. It is a complete and all original ( Except hand grips)
1934 D.P. Harris ( Rollfast) badged as a Royal Flyer. It still has the original tires on it, with the front one holding air.
 The bike is in very solid condition with an excellent tool box tank & equally excellent seat.
 Also, rare to find, the original glass light lens with the "Rollfast" script. 
I know a lot of people on here don't ever like to say what they paid for their bike, but I don't care,,,I got the bike for $200.00.
 This one is a keeper!
 Thanks for looking......................Wayne

PS...I love the rural Northeast !, so many barns and so little time.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 14, 2013)

*A few more pictures*

A few more pics.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice find. Great price too!


----------



## Blackout (Nov 14, 2013)

want to double your money  great find


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice! I believe my Rollfast is around the same era.



Mine only cost about $33 after expenses! Bought it and 53 others off ebay in Oct 08, from some antique/auction hunters in Alpha, NJ, just across from Allentown.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations on a very nice find!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 14, 2013)

!!Excellent find!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

Wayne dude, I am so happy for you. It's awesome Pal.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 14, 2013)

*flyer*

Looks very similar to my Hawthorne Flyer.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks guys for all the positive comments, and thanks again Brian "Bricycle" for all your help.................Wayne


----------

